# would like to get a squirrel mounted for me



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm working on an addition to a house here and we built around the existing outside stone chimney. It has some rocks that jut out pretty good and I'd like to get a [edit: fox squirrel] mounted climbing up the rocks. I have no clue about taxidermy.. I'm curious about getting it done. talk to me.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Sportsman's Taxidermy in East Grand Forks, MN can do one for you. I'm pretty sure it'll run you about $800...but you'll get one hell of a squirrel.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

Matt Jones said:


> Sportsman's Taxidermy in East Grand Forks, MN can do one for you. I'm pretty sure it'll run you about $800...but you'll get one hell of a squirrel.


Only $800? Maybe I should get 3 or 4. :roll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

There's a reason the price is that high...so no one brings them in. :lol:


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

got two in the feezer right now shot in jan


----------



## the taxidermist (Sep 7, 2007)

$100 plus shipping, i don't have a fox squirrel right now but i can get u 1. I do have a black squirrel that's mounted already in a leaping pose, thou!


----------



## trapperfred (Jun 22, 2009)

$75 plus shipping and ill need to get a squirrel. give me a call. (209)277-7871


----------

